

Skype goes open source: Flawless victory - stfu
https://joindiaspora.com/posts/1799228

======
huhtenberg
It's obvious, but I'll just say for the record - that's not open source, they
just de-obfuscated the binaries. Which _is_ a big deal, but still a far cry
from having an open-source replacement.

~~~
noahc
I took the "open source" to be sarcastic, not an actual comment on the
licensing structure.

------
mirsadm
It's hard to take anybody seriously when they write "M$". Reminds me of people
_still_ using the "Windows crashes" argument as a reason to use Linux.

~~~
aeurielesn
That's because Windows _does_ crash and there's nothing you can't do about it.

Truth be told.

P.S. I agree with your M$ comment tho.

------
bking
That is what you get for putting in backdoors for big brother.

------
seppo0010
On joindiaspora, pressing cmd+left (which is usually the browser "back")
leaves me in the same page. Which is more strange is that pressing the back
button it works properly.

~~~
taylorfausak
A more reliable way to navigate with the keyboard is ⌘+{ (back) and ⌘+}
(forward). The chords ⌘+← and ⌘+→ can be captured by text input, JavaScript,
or Flash.

~~~
seppo0010
Nice... also cmd+shift+{ and cmd+shift+} works for changing tabs.

------
neutronicus
I get the "Aw, Snap!" splash page when I visit this, or anything else on
joindiaspora.com, in Chrome. The Diaspora folks may want to look into that.

~~~
adrianpike
Chrome 20.0.1132.47 here, working fine.

------
mikerice
This is stolen, not open source.

------
drivebyacct2
Hasn't this been on HN more than once? Yes, it has.
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+h...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+http%3A%2F%2Fskype-
open-source.blogspot.ch%2F)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3753155>

and <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=skypeopensource>

We've been over this (re: wiretapping). Skype uses supernodes for STUN
traversal and UDP hole punching, otherwise communication is peer to peer. Even
if this were true, it would only apply to traffic that Skype is TURN
tunneling, which is very minimal and can be avoided by one client simply _not
having_ a corporate, full-cone NAT router.

It's really hard to take this seriously when it's obviously not a good faith
use of the phrase "open source" and it's littered with tags like "#OWS", etc.

If you want open source, encrypted voice communication, it's easy to find.

edit: To cover all bases, if there is some implication of collaboration
between Skype and the government, there is still the potential that the US
could be listening in on peer to peer communications. I don't find the
Azure/Super-nodes to be evidence of that.

